# helpp on ths question plzzz



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a question about my pitbull hopefully someone can help me on here. I have 34 daypregnant pitbull any only her nipples is gettin bigger. Should tummy be gettin bigger are will that take another week r 2?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Nipple growth and changes in appetite are usually your first symptoms. At 34 days, she is about halfway through, smaller dogs would be showing, but a larger dog may not (depends on your dogs body weight at the time of breeding as well, you won't notice much on a fat bitch) Was this a planned breeding? You seem pretty sure of the date.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea this was planned..and im positive about the date. Her nipples has gotten huge..her stomach jus aint startd showin yet. Shes the normal size of a pitbull about 60 to 65 pounds. This my first time ever breedn her. Her and the male dog got tied twice


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

60 to 65 pounds isn't 'normal', that totally depends on the individual dog, and is on the very large side for a female APBT. Do you have pics? Why did you decide to breed her?
She is far enough along to have her ultrasounded at your vet and lay any questions to rest.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. And cause i wanted pitbull pups. And yes i have my profile pic of her. It aont lettn me upload anymore photos


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

There are 5 bajillion 'pit bull' pups out there. Everyone and their brother/uncle cousin breeds them. Not many people want adult 'pit bull' type dogs, too much hassle with landlords and insurance and such. Are you prepared to take back 10-16 puppies when they hit nine months and those super great homes you sold them too can't keep them? or are you going to make sure not to stay in touch with the buyers, so that when the pups end up in the shelter you will be blissfully unaware?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

All my pups are already spoken and i got people on the a waiton list. And the pups are goin to a good home. The people that are gettin the pups are really close friends.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Breeding just because is not taken lightly here. If you planned on breeding you should have done the proper research before hand. I hope you will read through the forum and understand the problem these dogs currently face, which a large majority comes form them being over bred.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> All my pups are already spoken and i got people on the a waiton list. And the pups are goin to a good home. The people that are gettin the pups are really close friends.


Sigh, everyone wants puppies. I don't doubt that you have (how many 'close friends' wanting a pup? 15?) It is EASY to get rid of PUPPIES. However, puppies grow into...... wait for it...... DOGS. Dogs of this breed are hard as hell to keep in those 'fabulous' homes.

I know because I get tons of emails a day from people begging me to take their "super awesome, most wonderful dog ever" because they can't keep him/her because 'they are moving, the landlord said no, they got too big, they chew on things, they are too strong, we're having a baby, they dig up the back yard, they bark, they aren't trained'.... the list goes on and on.... and on. The popularity of this breed is what is killing it........ but I digress, just because there are 10 adult dogs today alone that I turned down because of lack of space or resources does not mean you shouldn't bring 16 more into the picture.... how bitchy of me.

Take your bitch to the vet and have her checked out if you have questions/concerns over her pregnancy. You did set aside some money to take her to the vet, right? In case there are complications? She is very pretty and I hope things work out well for you and her.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

ugh im so tired im not going to comment right now, but i will be back in the morning to give my two cent's.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. And not tryna b mean bt im only 18 i dont need any lecture about tken care of my dogs an puppies. My dog gets treated like baby. And watever puppies dont leave they will stay here with me we own alot of land and they hve room to play around. But thanks for the advice


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Kingsgurl said:


> Sigh, everyone wants puppies. I don't doubt that you have (how many 'close friends' wanting a pup? 15?) It is EASY to get rid of PUPPIES. However, puppies grow into...... wait for it...... DOGS. Dogs of this breed are hard as hell to keep in those 'fabulous' homes.
> 
> I know because I get tons of emails a day from people begging me to take their "super awesome, most wonderful dog ever" because they can't keep him/her because 'they are moving, the landlord said no, they got too big, they chew on things, they are too strong, we're having a baby, they dig up the back yard, they bark, they aren't trained'.... the list goes on and on.... and on. The popularity of this breed is what is killing it........ but I digress, just because there are 10 adult dogs today alone that I turned down because of lack of space or resources does not mean you shouldn't bring 16 more into the picture.... how bitchy of me.
> 
> Take your bitch to the vet and have her checked out if you have questions/concerns over her pregnancy. You did set aside some money to take her to the vet, right? In case there are complications? She is very pretty and I hope things work out well for you and her.


:goodpost: Excellent post.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> :goodpost: Excellent post.


Seconded!

OP, just because you have two intact dogs and love your dog like a baby, whatever that means, does not in any way justify breeding. Breeding just to breed is what is destroying this breed. Thousands of "pit bulls" come into the world every day as a result of breedings exactly like yours.

And I don't see what you only being 18 has to do with anything other than solidifying in my mind that you've neither the experience or knowledge to be breeding anything, let alone pit bulls.

The best advice I can give you, get your dog spayed after the pups are born, and spay or neuter all the pups she produces and start reading as much as you can. This forum is overflowing with invaluable information. Learn as much as you can and then learn some more. If you still think you want to keep and breed dogs then get a mentor and learn how to do it right: with a purpose , other than making cute pups.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

If yall dont like what i put. Dont comment and grow up. Thanks! And the best advice i can give tou is to hop off my page. I do want i want with my dogs and i make sure its a responciable choice. And mayb where yall are from yall have alot of mistreated dogs. But where im from people mind there oen business and actually try to help with the question instead of puttn ingornant responces. This is my dog i breeded her cuz i want to. I dont need any1 telln me what to do. I signd up for ths sight cuz i thought it would b helpful...but yall r disrectful an no help at all


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You have a thing or ten to learn about responsibility. I suggest you pick up a dictionary and start with the basics.

And this isn't your page, this is a public forum so I suggest you ditch the know it all attitude and grow some thicker skin since you put your businesses out there for anyone to comment on, good or bad. 

Considering you are breeding for no purpose other than to breed I would say everyone has been pretty civil so far.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Pretty civil? I ask a question and i get lectures about breedin


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you asked a questions that you SHOULD KNOW the answer to BEFORE breeding a dog. What is your plan when your girl is ready to give birth? Do you have a vet on call in case things go wrong? Have you done any additional research since you asked the original question? or just decided you wanted puppies and had a dog so you might as well and who cares if something could go wrong? Please understand, since you stated you are 18, you have so much to learn and people get touchy when this breed is bred just because. There should be a reason to breed, just because you want puppies is NOT a reason. there are thousands of dogs, puppies included, in my area alone looking for homes. Is you dog even papered? If so, what has she accomplished? Even breeding a dog with papers is not the best way to be a breeder. There should be a reason, there are far too many dogs out there to just do it because.

You could still spay your bitch now and not run the risk of her dying in labor (since you have no idea when to expect that based on your initial question) or the offspring abandoned in a shelter because the "people you have lined up and waiting for a puppy" had to move and could not take their dog, or it wasn't a puppy anymore and that's all they really wanted.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Spayin her and killin the puppies? Wow! im done with ths drama site. It was surpost to be a HELPFUL site but its not.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Spayin her and killin the puppies? Wow! im done with ths drama site. It was surpost to be a HELPFUL site but its not.


It is helpful, but its main goal among educating the uneducated, irresponsible owners who may come asking for help and help to educate in order to preserve the type of dogs your user name says you love... to love them you should want to be educated first and ask all the questions you need before just tying 2 dogs and hoping it created puppies. Now that you are in the situation a spay and abort is a very responsible way to end a litter that should not have been there to begin with.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We are very helpful to those willing to listen and learn. Again, this thread could have gotten ugly, I've seen it happen numerous times. You've been handled with kid gloves. Every bit of helpful information has gone in one ear and out the other. 

Good luck finding a forum that tells you exactly what you want to hear...


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Everyone is a first time breeder..nobody is gonna be perfect the first litter


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Everyone is a first time breeder..nobody is gonna be perfect the first litter


The OP you asked means you did NO research before breeding, nobody is saying your pups need to be perfect. Everyone starts somewhere is NOT an excuse! Please re-read what people are saying no one is saying it needs to be perfect. But you need to be prepared and you are not. take a few minutes and use the search for your answers and learn something (as you are NOT the first person who has asked this, if you took time to search on here you would see they all get the same replies, you are NOT special). Don't get defensive because you are doing the same thing countless other uneducated people are doing each day. That could amount to hundreds of dogs just because you and others like you just felt like doing it. Are you really unable to grasp that?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Everyone is a first time breeder..nobody is gonna be perfect the first litter


You don't even have the knowledge of a pregnant bitch as you are asking about when she should start to show, etc.. So yes everyone is a first time breeder but you obviously did this blind otherwise you wouldn't be asking such 101 questions that anyone with a book or internet can find out quickly..

What was the purpose of the breeding? What has either done to prove themselves breed worthy? Do you have handwritten or registered PED's on both so you even know what your breeding?

There is no "Pit Bull" breed as this term in the ole days referred only to the APBT but now groups several breeds into one term, the fact you keep throwing this around you apparently have no clue what your doing or any real knowledge of the breed let alone your own dog.

Spay and abort and save the world more useless breedings/pets, if you wanted puppies and didn't care how they were bred theres thousands at the shelters.. Take your pick.. Wanted an APBT pup? Should of went to a breeder.. 60 - 65lbs is not normal and just further shows your ignorance.. Unless your feeding yourself a Whopper which based on that picture of yours looks like the countless thousands of mutts out there..

Leave the breeding to those who know what the hell they are doing and breeding true to the hounds vs trying to make a buck or some other BS..

Maybe you'll stay and learn something..

Oh and if you think this post of mine is mean or hurtful, its not.. This is me being nice about this..


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

It actually is rude. I have papers for both of my pits. And wat do you mean mine looks like the countless thousands of mutts? I have researched stuff just dont what to exspect it to look like. Both of my pits are registered and had papers. Im not tryin make money off my dogs. Im a pitbull lover and love pitbulls. And 60 to 65 pounds is right for a female pit. And my female pit perfectly healthy she just went to the vet today. I take care of my dogs. So maybe you need to learn and respect and stop bein so rude.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> It actually is rude. I have papers for both of my pits. And wat do you mean mine looks like the countless thousands of mutts? I have researched stuff just dont what to exspect it to look like. Both of my pits are registered and had papers. Im not tryin make money off my dogs. Im a pitbull lover and love pitbulls. And 60 to 65 pounds is right for a female pit. And my female pit perfectly healthy she just went to the vet today. I take care of my dogs. So maybe you need to learn and respect and stop bein so rude.


Theres no damn breed as a "Pit" or "Pit Bull", 60 - 65lbs is on the LARGER end of the scale tipping to Whopper size..

Maybe you need to let go of your pride and actually take in what people are telling you..

Okay, since you know whats in the genetic make up of both dogs how are they bred?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Evidently you dont kno how there bred if your askin me. Maybe u need do some research of your own anf learn a little bit bout pitbulls. I know anything you could ask me. I just askd a simple question cause i didnt know she was surpost to look like at 34 days. Thats the only thing i didnt kbow anf me people are critizen me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why did you not ask the vet if you went there today? Why come here when you had a person you are paying for right in front of you? Post up the peds, there are many people who read them and might be curious to see what the breeding will be if you are set on going through with it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Evidently you dont kno how there bred if your askin me. Maybe u need do some research of your own anf learn a little bit bout pitbulls. I know anything you could ask me. I just askd a simple question cause i didnt know she was surpost to look like at 34 days. Thats the only thing i didnt kbow anf me people are critizen me.


Cant cure stupid.. :hammer: Have fun with them unproven dogs, just another know it all BYB who thinks they know something..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Cant cure stupid.. :hammer: Have fun with them unproven dogs, just another know it all BYB who thinks they know something..


:goodpost:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well this went exactly as expected...

OP, if you're looking for a pat on the back about your zero-research, zero-knowledge, zero-point breeding I'm afraid you're in the wrong place.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I did ask the vet today. And how do u post other things up im on from my phone and been tryna post pucs bt it wont upload them. And KMdogs my dogs arent unproven.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The question was how are they bred, as in lineage of the sire and dam, not "how are puppies made". We are all well versed in the birds and the bees.

I remember being your age and thinking I knew every damn thing too. Good news is you might eventually grow out of it. There are numerous knowledgeable and experienced dog men and women on here. If you can suck up your pride and learn to listen you might actually learn a few things. You never know, you could have things to teach members here but if you can't set aside the attitude you will never find out.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I did ask the vet today. And how do u post other things up im on from my phone and been tryna post pucs bt it wont upload them. And KMdogs my dogs arent unproven.


It's easiest to use a site like photobucket to upload pics.

What have your dogs proven?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I did ask the vet today. And how do u post other things up im on from my phone and been tryna post pucs bt it wont upload them. And KMdogs my dogs arent unproven.


Did you not believe the vet? why come here and ask the same thing? and how exactly are they proven?

install the photobucket app and then post the IMG code into the message.


----------



## ACEOFACE (Dec 17, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I did ask the vet today. And how do u post other things up im on from my phone and been tryna post pucs bt it wont upload them. And KMdogs my dogs arent unproven.


It depends on the dog. I have had some dogs show..

A belly, nipples get big some times turn colors and loss fur , They will eat more, some start to look for a good den

Others don't show any signs until about two weeks before hand but keep in mind she could show all the signs but not be and back in the day we called is a fake prego....

I hope this helps you because a lot of people on here are rude and mean!


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Im not tryin to have an attitude with anyone and im not tryna act like i know it all but you have to admit some peoples comment has been rude. Yea i might not know every single thing about breedn but i do know pretty much about it and im still learnin. I was just tryna ask a question to make convetsation and all the comments are critizen my dog. But nobody is gonna call my dog a mutt thats just not right. Yea sorry for the comments ive made in my other post but dont strt judgin the kind of person i am about breedn cuz that 1 little question. Itd be diffrent if i didnt have papers for my dog but i do. Just dont judge a book by its cover. Make conversation instead of puttin smart and rude comments like some people has to me


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks ACEOFACE for not bein rude i deffitly agree with u. People on here are mean and rude


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

it helps when you get a question you answer it, or else what is the conversation. Can you post the Dam and Sire 's pedigree? and How have your dogs been proven? 

not sure if this is your first forum, but you need to be able to NOT read into anything, tone innuendo, etc is hard in words alone. Owning this breed you need a thick skin to deal with all the haters, I am surprised at how offended you are by people trying to offer their own opinions...


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I askd ths question yesterday. I just went to the vet today and yes i beleived them. Cause it offends me hw rude people are.


----------



## ACEOFACE (Dec 17, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Thanks ACEOFACE for not bein rude i deffitly agree with u. People on here are mean and rude


If you have a question just ask me if I don't know I will ask Ida from paws with power if she knows ok.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------



## ACEOFACE (Dec 17, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Ok thanks.


No problem at all that's how we all should be. We should not have haters in are own breed we should work together not fight! We have to many people out there hating are breed we don't need are own people hating the breed!

By the way she looks cute and as long as you are breeding for what you are looking for and have papers not the mighty $$ your doing it right!


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I totally agree


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I askd ths question yesterday. I just went to the vet today and yes i beleived them. Cause it offends me hw rude people are.


Look i don't usually get in on these kind of threads, to many people trying to force info on an unwilling person. I get it seems like every one is coming down hard on you right. The simple fact is there are way to many pit bull type dogs being put to sleep out there.

For every reason you can think of to breed your dog a responsible owner breeder can think of five not to. Untill you have dogs that leave no question that they will be doing some thing positive for the breed you should not breed them.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> Look i don't usually get in on these kind of threads, to many people trying to force info on an unwilling person. I get it seems like every one is coming down hard on you right. The simple fact is there are way to many pit bull type dogs being put to sleep out there.
> 
> For every reason you can think of to breed your dog a responsible owner breeder can think of five not to. Untill you have dogs that leave no question that they will be doing some thing positive for the breed you should not breed them.


:goodpost:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I askd ths question yesterday. I just went to the vet today and yes i beleived them. Cause it offends me hw rude people are.





ACEOFACE said:


> If you have a question just ask me if I don't know I will ask Ida from paws with power if she knows ok.


By the way to the knew kid. This lady will teach you nothing. Cause she forgot to learn before she started sticking dogs together. If you stick around you can learn so much. Your young mistakes happen why no learn from them? We can help.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. And im reaponsible for all these puppies and i always will be. All my puppies i get rid of ill hve contact with the owner everyday. All my dog will stay with me if if the owner decides yo give thm back. NONE OF MY PIT PUPS WILL GO TO A UNSTABLE HOME


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I did learn.. everybody needs to stop with the smart comments. SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## ACEOFACE (Dec 17, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> By the way to the knew kid. This lady will teach you nothing. Cause she forgot to learn before she started sticking dogs together. If you stick around you can learn so much. Your young mistakes happen why no learn from them? We can help.


One- I have breed dogs for over 20 years (not this breed)

Two- Ida has been doing this for over 15yrs and has produced both show and work dogs

Three- How are you helping him by putting him down?

Just because he is breeding for what he wants don't hate on him. Most of the well know dogs come from people that think out side of the box. All I see on this board is put downs when you do not know nothing about the dogs. I have seen no pedigrees or nor have I seen the dogs so I can not say a thing how can you? He just asked a question that any real breeder can help with. But all he got was rude answers! At one point we all did not know some thing and asked ...now if that makes you a so called byb then everyone is one that has had a litter! You should be happy he is asking and not hate him for it. This stuff is why I don't breed no more. Everyone thinks they know everyone when they know nothing.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh im a girl by the way haha.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ACEOFACE said:


> One- I have breed dogs for over 20 years (not this breed)
> 
> Two- Ida has been doing this for over 15yrs and has produced both show and work dogs
> 
> ...


The problem is a "real" (reputable) breeder would learn this and work with other reputable breeders before actually breeding!! Maybe this might explain it better for you to understand. A pilot can not go and fly an aircraft, they need to learn HOW to fly and usually go through trial runs BEFORE they actual fly a plane, they even sit in the cockpit and do NOTHING except learn. Why should breeding dogs be a different? Why should anyone just put 2 dogs together to make a puppy because they can? They should have a goal not just experiment with actual lives. this goes for ALL breeds, not just pit bull type dogs! Its like going to the dentist to get a tooth filled by someone who has had their tooth filled, and not by someone who has spent years learning how to fill a cavity.

I really do not understand how this is so hard to grasp. YES every breeder starts somewhere, but you don't start by actually BREEDING a dog unless you are a BYB who has no clue WHY they are breeding, they just WANT too. i also do not understand if you are a breeder why would you not want other people in your profession to be professional about it and CARE about their offspring enough to learn beforehand?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

ACEOFACE said:


> One- I have breed dogs for over 20 years (not this breed)
> 
> Two- Ida has been doing this for over 15yrs and has produced both show and work dogs
> 
> ...


One i don't care how you wasted your 20 years
Two she has been involved in bad breeding practices for 15 years, I assume by the looks of the breedings on her web site.
Three I never put him down. I would hate to see him learn any thing from some one who knows nothing about either of the breeds she is crossing. 
I invite him to post pedigrees. i do not know a whole lot, but can find the answers to any question asked. Not to mention I probably just flushed more knowledge down the toilet then the Paws with Power can offer (just saying).

This kid is still young, If he wants to show me his pedigree i would be more then happy to look at it. Along with pictures of the dogs. Reasons why this was a good breeding, what good it does for our breed. Any of these it's cool we are here to talk, but all these questions were asked. he didn't answer them which leads us to believe he could not. It is this site purpose to educate and promote responsible ownership. Breeding included! i really am sorry ACE you got a dog from some one that told you she knew what she was doing, and didn't really know. But don't try and stop others from learning the facts because you were fooled.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Its not no he to it!!! Im a girl!


----------



## ACEOFACE (Dec 17, 2011)

ames said:


> The problem is a "real" (reputable) breeder would learn this and work with other reputable breeders before actually breeding!! Maybe this might explain it better for you to understand. A pilot can not go and fly an aircraft, they need to learn HOW to fly and usually go through trial runs BEFORE they actual fly a plane, they even sit in the cockpit and do NOTHING except learn. Why should breeding dogs be a different? Why should anyone just put 2 dogs together to make a puppy because they can? They should have a goal not just experiment with actual lives. this goes for ALL breeds, not just pit bull type dogs! Its like going to the dentist to get a tooth filled by someone who has had their tooth filled.
> 
> I really do not understand how this is so hard to grasp. YES every breeder starts somewhere, but you don't start by actually BREEDING a dog unless you are a BYB who has no clue WHY they are breeding, they just WANT to. i also do not understand if you are a breeder why would you not want other people in your profession to be professional about it and CAR about their offspring enough to learn beforehand?


You can read all the books you wait but there is nothing like the real thing. She is not breed a non papered dog she is just asking a question. I might be old but that's how we did thing back in my day. As long as she has a plain that's what matters the most. She has placement for her pups and is going to do a contract in my book thats doing more than most breeders do these day! I see good breeders doing breeding and have not one home for the pup until they are here! She is a ready one step up than most! She do's care thats why she posted up!


----------



## ACEOFACE (Dec 17, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Its not no he to it!!! Im a girl!


Sorry it not comman to see another woman in breeding world.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Its not no he to it!!! Im a girl!


My bad too. Shouldn't have assumed.....


----------



## ACEOFACE (Dec 17, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> One i don't care how you wasted your 20 years
> Two she has been involved in bad breeding practices for 15 years, I assume by the looks of the breedings on her web site.
> Three I never put him down. I would hate to see him learn any thing from some one who knows nothing about either of the breeds she is crossing.
> I invite him to post pedigrees. i do not know a whole lot, but can find the answers to any question asked. Not to mention I probably just flushed more knowledge down the toilet then the Paws with Power can offer (just saying).
> ...


Your the fool. She is in the news and know what she is saying even the courts look to her in many cases. You do not know her do you? NO! I got one of the best service dogs I have ever had from her. If you call that bad breeding I don't wait one of your good ones lol .


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Its k. Jus wish yall would give me the benifit of the doubt instead of doubtn me so much. I get yall think no 18 year girl is ready to breed pitbulls. Im more thn ready ive been waitin forevr to do ths. I jus askd a simple question. Just because i askd a question doesnt mean im nt ready i jus wantd to kno what to look for. Ive read so much and researched so much about breedin im ready to do ths i cn do it ive always wantd to be a pitbull breeder and just because im young yall think im makn a mistake im not ive got everything planned out. Ive gt homes for all the puppies and if she has more thn exspected i gy morr people waitin. None of my pups will go to a unstable home. I have the phn number and address where all my pups are goin. And if they ever cnt take care of thm anymore they come bac and stay with me


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

ACEOFACE said:


> Your the fool. She is in the news and know what she is saying even the courts look to her in many cases. You do not know her do you? NO! I got one of the best service dogs I have ever had from her. If you call that bad breeding I don't wait one of your good ones lol .


The news where i am from airs dogs from shelters everyday. i could take one of them and teach it to be a service dog. Doesn't make me a good breeder.

Now I have no intent on talking with you it is obvious (from other threads) you are going to learn nothing. I was doing my best to show this young lady that we mean only to educate.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Its k. Jus wish yall would give me the benifit of the doubt instead of doubtn me so much. I get yall think no 18 year girl is ready to breed pitbulls. Im more thn ready ive been waitin forevr to do ths. I jus askd a simple question. Just because i askd a question doesnt mean im nt ready i jus wantd to kno what to look for. Ive read so much and researched so much about breedin im ready to do ths i cn do it ive always wantd to be a pitbull breeder and just because im young yall think im makn a mistake im not ive got everything planned out. Ive gt homes for all the puppies and if she has more thn exspected i gy morr people waitin. None of my pups will go to a unstable home. I have the phn number and address where all my pups are goin. And if they ever cnt take care of thm anymore they come bac and stay with me


Some simple questions then, if you're truly ready:

Have your dogs been health tested? Not just a vet checkup but tested for defects that can be passed on to the puppies.

So your dogs have papers, great, but do they have titles in anything?

What do you do with your dogs? Are they just pets?

What were you hoping to accomplish with the breeding? Any specific traits?

If you can't answer those questions and more, then you aren't ready. Every Tom, Dick and Harry thinks it's cool to breed "pit bulls" but ABPTs are a breed on the brink - every city is just a one bad headline from a ban and breeding just to make more dogs is not a useful way to help this breed.

You love pit bulls? Well then prove it - do something to make the breed better. Adding more puppies to the world for no good reason (and I've yet to see you name one in the last 50+ posts) isn't going to help these dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

to the op, and aceoface... Apparently, you're both misguided and misunderstood here. Everyone needs to take a step back and breathe for just a minute. 

Op, the main point everyone is trying to get across is that while you claim to have done all this extensive research about breeding, it's obvious that you either skipped or didn't pay attention to some of the most vital parts of the lesson. #1, there are more dogs out there than homes available, for any breed, mixed breed, heinz 57 variety. There are way too many "pets" being bred under poor, uneducated, unethical, immoral breeding practices than most people care to acknowledge. This breed, and all bully breeds, are in danger of being banned nation wide, and possibly world wide, because of people with the same mindset as you. If you had to ask a simple question like when your dog should start showing a "baby bump", then you've not really done enough research. I'm not trying to be mean or smart, and neither is anyone else. We're simply asking questions & trying to explain so you understand. 

If you truly want to be a successful breeder, contributing to the good of the breed, then find yourself a reputable breeder willing to mentor you. And by successful, i don't mean someone who's turning a profit off the pups they're producing. Go to a local show and talk to breeders and handlers, if they have time, and take the time to learn more than what you've read in a book on how to breed two dogs, or the first related website to your google search. 

The members here simply want to preserve the breed, keep it from ending up in more shelters, or being euthanized by the thousands on a daily basis. We love our breed of choice, and are having to fight daily against Breed Specific Legislation because of simple-minded people who think that putting two dogs together and creating a litter is justifiable because "all my friends want a dog just like mine" or "i wonder what color puppies will come out of this female and that male". Has your dog earned any titles? Do you work your dog? And by work, i don't mean run around the backyard or the block. Do you show your dog in conformation? Do you know and understand how to read a pedigree, and how to use a male with a few flaws to compliment the many flaws your female may have? Do you know about genetic issues like kinked tails, straight stifles or anything of the sort? I'm not trying to put you down or demean you in any way, i'm just giving examples of what reputable, in the know, experienced breeders take into consideration before putting two dogs together. 

Just do us all a favor, and please stop being so defensive, and open up to the advice and info being given so you can help better the breed and not contribute to the breed's downfall and demise. We've seen your kind here before, and they don't last long with the type of attitude and defensive behavior you're coming off with in your posts. 

As for aceoface, you're piggy-backing and trying to be supportive, but in all actuality, you're making things worse for this young lady who honestly needs help, advice and guidance from us seasoned veterans here. You're hindering her ability even further by trying to direct her to a so-called breeder who clearly has not the slightest clue about preservation of the breed, according to word of mouth from other folks who have had dealings with this person. I don't know of the person or her practices myself, but not everyone is going to tell the same lie. Please back off and let this young lady learn.

Back to the op, if you really want to learn and care for your dog, and the breed itself, please answer me one question... Why do you want to be a "pitbull" breeder? What do you plan to do that will help the breed as a whole? How do you help fight legislation proposed against this breed and others alike on a daily basis? Okay, that was more than one question, but please answer them to help us all better understand your motives and reasoning.

Everybody else, please back off for just a few moments and allow her to answer/respond to my post. Thank you everybody.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I want to be a pitbull breeder because there the best kind of dog a person can.have. many people look at pitbulls as mean and aggresive and its no reason for thm to b in ths world. Pitbulls is all on how u raise them. We have thm dumb peopld out here who makes pits looks bad but there not. If you treat a pitbull like there surpost to be treated then there the best dogs a person can have. People say stop breedin pitbulls. Why tho? Pitbulls is like any other kind of dog. There reputation that people has gve thm on the past is what makes them looks bad. Once you own a pitbull of ur own u will nvr wan any other kind of dog. And who ever says pitbulls aint good with kids..thats a lie. My pitbull lays on the floor with my lil nephew and will crawl whenever he does. People need to learn that pitbulls are like any other kind of breed. As i always say " The beast is the 2 legged person behind the leash" so people give pitbulls a try trust me there the best kind of dog you can have.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I want to be a pitbull breeder because there the best kind of dog a person can.have. many people look at pitbulls as mean and aggresive and its no reason for thm to b in ths world. Pitbulls is all on how u raise them. We have thm dumb peopld out here who makes pits looks bad but there not. If you treat a pitbull like there surpost to be treated then there the best dogs a person can have. People say stop breedin pitbulls. Why tho? Pitbulls is like any other kind of dog. There reputation that people has gve thm on the past is what makes them looks bad. Once you own a pitbull of ur own u will nvr wan any other kind of dog. And who ever says pitbulls aint good with kids..thats a lie. My pitbull lays on the floor with my lil nephew and will crawl whenever he does. People need to learn that pitbulls are like any other kind of breed. As i always say " The beast is the 2 legged person behind the leash" so people give pitbulls a try trust me there the best kind of dog you can have.


Couple of points (and this is constructive):

There is no such breed as a "pitbull". "Pit Bull" is a generic term like "sheepdog". It can be used to describe breeds like the American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bull Terrier etc.

Second, your point about pit bulls being like any other dog is one of the reasons that APBTs are in so much trouble. They aren't like any other dog and people who aren't aware of the specific requirements and traits of these dogs often find out the hard way. You know those stories on the news when a "pit bull" has killed or maimed another dog and the owner stands there like an idiot and says the famous words "He/she's never done anything like this before"?

That's why we get annoyed with this kind of stuff.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Couple of points (and this is constructive):
> 
> There is no such breed as a "pitbull". "Pit Bull" is a generic term like "sheepdog". It can be used to describe breeds like the American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bull Terrier etc.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
I cringe every time I hear "It's all in how you raise them" understanding the history of the breed and dog aggression is so important, and no they are not like every other kind of dog and most people shouldn't own them.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I think if people are gonna talk bad about pitbulls they shouldnt evan get on this site. This site is to be postive about them..not be negative and bad stuff. If you dont like the kind of breed stay off the website. Simple


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's not just the website. It's the breed overall. If you can't understand and respect the breed: past and present, then you have no business owning or breeding them. Period.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I think if people are gonna talk bad about pitbulls they shouldnt evan get on this site. This site is to be postive about them..not be negative and bad stuff. If you dont like the kind of breed stay off the website. Simple


Read my post again and tell me where I was "talking bad about pitbulls". Less typy typy more ready ready.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Couldnt have said it any better carriana. I agree with u


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I think if people are gonna talk bad about pitbulls they shouldnt evan get on this site. This site is to be postive about them..not be negative and bad stuff. If you dont like the kind of breed stay off the website. Simple


I don't think you are reading what anyone is posting. Everyone here is defending this breed against negligent breeding. You also have no business telling anyone to stay off this website.

Unfortunately the only person who agrees with you is ACE who also supports other Back Yard Breeders.

The American Pit Bull Terrier is a working breed that actually is usually to much dog for the average person to own. People wanting show dogs will go to show breeders who are proven in the show ring. That means titled dogs, not I have been to some shows.

The breeding of animals to produce pets without the intention of improving the breed to its standard is looked down upon here heavily as we actually care about this breed more than we care about producing for the sake of it. 1000's of APBT and APBT mixes die in shelters due to people who thought they where helping these dogs by creating more.

The point isn't to stop breeding. It is to stop uneducated un necessary breeding. When you have this many people telling you the same thing maybe they are on to something. But if you choose to listen to a new member with complete negative rep over several people who have many years of proven experience in these dogs then thats your choice for what you want for the future of your animals. Fortunately for my animals when I was your age I listened and learned......


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

If you wanna argue just dont comment on my thread thanks.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Im tired of all the put down on here seriously about breedin my pit. Im goin to school to be a vet im learnin about breedin. So for now on if anyone does have anything nice to say dont comment on my thread.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll just leave you an early Christmas gift on my way out then.










BTW I was going to add to your neg rep (which I never do) but I accidentally pos repped you. When I've spread some around I'll get back around to it.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Ignorant really. Im 18 and act more mature then u. Gonna leave somr pic on my thread maybe instead of commentn on my thread. Get on ur computer and go to goggle and type in ways to mature. Instead of wastin ur time leavin a pointless pic on my thread


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

If we are so freakin rude then quit crying about it and leave because it isn't going to change anything. We actually give a damn about this breed and share information we have learned at some point with others to either help them or keep them from driving another nail in the breed's coffin. PLEASE. I am so sick of people saying we are rude blah blah blah. So what if we are!? It is the best damn information you will find on the Internet, since you obviously have no hands on personal experience. I will tell you that one person you do not need to take advice from is the other person in this thread with all of the red stars next to their name nor the "Ida" person they are referring to. Stick around and learn a thing or 5,000 that you so desperately need to learn, but grow the hell up and quit complaining that people are mean to you and all that other bull ish. It is the Internet and if you take offense to anything someone says to you on here then you have bigger issues that you need to handle. Nobody has actually been rude in this thread and this is actually calm considering. Quit taking everything so personal and read ish for what it is. Oh, and if you ever want me to take anything you say seriously and show you any kind of respect then please spell check, at the very least.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Ignorant really. Im 18 and act more mature then u. Gonna leave somr pic on my thread maybe instead of commentn on my thread. Get on ur computer and go to goggle and type in ways to mature. Instead of wastin ur time leavin a pointless pic on my thread


You should type in "How to spell 'Google' correctly and many other words."


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Like i said dont like what i say dont comment. And im typin from my phn last time i recalled ths isnt english class. If u dnt like what ur readn thn dont read. It amazes me i asked 1 simple question and you have all these comment that needed no need to put on here


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Like i said dont like what i say dont comment. And im typin from my phn last time i recalled ths isnt english class. If u dnt like what ur readn thn dont read. It amazes me i asked 1 simple question and you have all these comment that needed no need to put on here


No, it is not English class, but if you think I am taking you seriously with your atrocious text type then you're wrong. It is my job as a moderator to read what is posted on this forum and that includes your horrifically butchered posts. When you were asked how your dogs were bred you couldn't even answer. The correct answer would be to say their bloodline and most definitely post a pedigree to back it up. The simple fact that you couldn't answer that question is why you have no business breeding dogs. Do your dogs have a purpose, were they bred for the show ring, or do you just love them and think they are cool so you want to breed them?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

And i wrote back and said im on from my phone im haven trouble postin things whats the easiest way to post things


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Cant cure stupid.. :hammer: Have fun with them unproven dogs, just another know it all BYB who thinks they know something..


i think for once im speechless..... :stick::stick:

people gettin dumber and dumber everyday.... reckon its that stuff they're puttin in chicken?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

If its your job can u please find out hw to delete my account to


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I think if people are gonna talk bad about pitbulls they shouldnt evan get on this site. This site is to be postive about them..not be negative and bad stuff. If you dont like the kind of breed stay off the website. Simple


 Well.. I read this post finally. been busy really.. But now I wish I hadn't. 
Everyone you are talking to, Ms 18 year old know it all girl, we have all been 18, and has had this breed longer than you have been breathing. Supporting the truth and realness of this breed, and some have even learned what it takes to "breed" legitimately. I promise you that everyone here is in LOVE with the "breed",, and funny .. they are mostly chicks here  so dont eat your words too fast. Slow down and realize you are speaking to "proffessionals" so to speak. Oh.. and did you breed to make cute pitbull puppies cause you love pitbull puppies and pitbull puppies are so cute and you love them? or did you breed for a purpose? For the better advancement in the breed? Your papered pitbulls got parents names you can share with us or are you gonna tell me to grow up too???? LMFAOTIFOTFABMH

You put yourself out there for anyone to critique and just like most other scared, uncuth kids you cant handle the good AND the bad!! The first response to your post was good, but then some serious pro's came in and tried to teach you something and your first response was to get defensive and act like your the all mighty all knowing goddess of dogs, and we just all need to grow up..right? Have you spent the last 20 years watching ignorant kids breed dogs that "ALL HAVE GREAT HOMES WITH GOOD FRIENDS" only to see those dogs show up at shelters in the THOUSANDS?? You dont know anything if you cant learn.. 18 year old girl!!



circlemkennels said:


> i think for once im speechless..... :stick::stick:
> 
> people gettin dumber and dumber everyday.... reckon its that stuff they're puttin in chicken?


 na.. its the MTV


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you post something up on this site anyone has the right to comment because it's a public forum. If you don't want anyone's honest opinion then I say don't post anything, because anything you post up is open for anyone to comment on. Everyone on this board is well educated with this breed and can help you with any problem that you have. They have been through it and are only looking to help anyone out. I have only been a member of this site for a few months and have learned so much from the people on here. I joined this site to get away from people just breeding these dogs just to make a quick buck, or to just produce more puppies that just end up in the shelters. I used to work at an Animal Shelter and do you know how many pit puppies ended up at the shelter just because people couldn't handle the dog. The problem is that most people these days just can't handle somebody's honest opinion so they just get mad and think that everyone is being rude. I just have to say if you are going to post something in a public forum, always expect to get the best or the worst comments. What they are posting isn't ignorant responses, it's them speaking from experience. Again like you said you are 18 which means you don't have too much experience with this breed, and especially having your first litter of puppies. Whelping a litter of puppies isn't easy. You have close friends that are going to take them?? Good luck with that, just because you think they are close friends doesn't mean that they actually are. So nobody on here is being rude or "mean" we all just care about this breed and want to see it go in the right direction. Don't just breed dogs just because you love the breed. Everyone on this site loves the breed, if you are going to breed your dogs need to be proven. Are they health tested?? Do you show them or work them?? What are there bloodlines, etc? If you are breeding you should know these things because people are going to ask you these questions. Again this is a public forum so you can't tell people to stay off your post.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

luv4pitbullss said:


> If its your job can u please find out hw to delete my account to


If you don't want to learn don't come back it is not that hard. Otherwise stop telling people who can and can not post here, THIS IS NOT YOUR FORUM. You have 5 pages of people telling you the same thing and you just don't give a shit to learn anything. You are a bratty little teenager and its so sad we have children much younger than you that blow your education out of the water. You think you can come in here and tell people what to do? You don't run shit! I have news for you kid, you keep on this path you will not get proper employment for ANY vet and you will never be a proper breeder. You are nothing more than a back yard breeder and one of the many people making proper breeders have to work 3 times as hard to not get grouped into the same stereo type these dogs get from people like you.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Heya. I really hope you read this and haven't written this forum off just yet. Sorry to everyone else if I repeat anything you might have said ( I skipped a few pages)

Don't mistake anyone's passion for meanness- they only have the interest of pitbulls everywhere (including yours) at heart. They just want you to understand that beeding pitbulls is not just a matter of having a pitbull bred to another pitbull and finding good homes for them. There are many different bloodlines to take into consideration. Some would be mixed well with others and some should be left alone. Through the years many 'breeders' have just bred one APBT to another with no account of keeping the lines pure or breeding to better the breed and so we have less than optimal specimens in the world today. I am not talking about looks or colour or size, but rather what the dogs temperament is like and so forth. So many members know someone or have themselves experienced BSL and prejudice towards their dogs and themselves because of the misconception created by dogs incorrectly bred. They merely want to enlighten you so that we as a community can start making the changes the change the public view of our dogs. 
All it takes is one of your puppies to end up in a less than responsible home and before long, someones on the news screaming 'Ban them'. 
Please take the advice offered and stick around to learn more so that together We CAN make an impact on the prejudice.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

And again: we aren't trying to offend you- we're only trying to help.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I won't even waste my breath on this post;
All I will say is EVERYONE except the "BYB!" is right.

Wow.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

:hammer:...Wow. Just. Wow....


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying to put things up for yall to look at to show yall im responsable and know about breedin its just taken forever trying to upload things from my phone.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Trying to put things up for yall to look at to show yall im responsable and know about breedin its just taken forever trying to upload things from my phone.


Weren't you done with this site because we're so rude?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you don't have to upload anything just copy and paste the links... and that's not what is going to show people you are responsible. Conversing and learning will should you want to be responsible one day, not getting defensive and talking crap to those trying to offer advice that you asked for.


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

You're mistaking Rudeness for Compassion for the breed. You haven't answered any of our questions because you haven't done the research, and you don't know what we are talking about. Everyone is always going to tell you they want a puppy. This breed is a high energy breed. Not everyone is going to have the time to give this dog the exercise it needs. Not everyone will tolerate the rough playful behavior and the strength this dog exerts when it's excited. It's these reasons why people take these dogs to the pound in the first place. If it was any other breed, nobody would really care because other breeds are easily adoptable. Most states don't allow adoption of pits so they are automatically put on death row. There are too many breeders out there already who think they are doing this breed a favor by providing puppies to everyone... Spread the joy right? wrong... Too many pits out there with unreliable traits and unreliable breeding lines, which, in turn, produce unreliable, unstable puppies. People who don't understand genetics and think "my dog is awesome and i want everyone to have a dog like mine"... No! What if your dog is carrying some genetic disorder you can't see or it's a recessive trait and it comes out in one of the pups. My dog was pick of the litter when i got him. They wanted to keep him so they could breed him. When i got him fixed at 2 years old, i found out he only had ONE testicle. The Vet said that was pretty rare. My lil uni baller. I thought maybe it hadn't dropped but yea, only one. Do us all a favor and research "back yard breeder" and see if you don't fall into that category. But don't make excuses for every fact that comes up in those articles or don't lie to yourself saying your reason for breeding is justified. It never is. especially someone who is only 18 years old. If you want to breed and have pups, do the pit bulls a favor and breed another type of dog. One that can be easily adoptable at a pound.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I want to be a pitbull breeder because there the best kind of dog a person can.have. many people look at pitbulls as mean and aggresive and its no reason for thm to b in ths world. *Pitbulls is all on how u raise them.* We have thm dumb peopld out here who makes pits looks bad but there not. If you treat a pitbull like there surpost to be treated then there the best dogs a person can have. People say stop breedin pitbulls. Why tho? *Pitbulls is like any other kind of dog*. There reputation that people has gve thm on the past is what makes them looks bad. Once you own a pitbull of ur own u will nvr wan any other kind of dog. And who ever says pitbulls aint good with kids..thats a lie. My pitbull lays on the floor with my lil nephew and will crawl whenever he does. People need to learn that pitbulls are like any other kind of breed. As i always say " The beast is the 2 legged person behind the leash" so people give pitbulls a try trust me there the best kind of dog you can have.


I've been following this thread since its inception... wowzers.
And I don't post much unless I feel I have something valuable to contribute. However, amongst all the rantings, constructive criticisms, and misguided comments, these irked me something fierce.
Nature vs nurture has always been a favorite topic of mine. Both are equally as important in the development of individuals and entire species. But neither can completely overcome the other. So for someone to say "it's all in how you raise them" really shows a lack of respect for nature. Someone, regardless of their age, who doesn't regard DNA as the most powerful molecule in existence should not be pursuing an occupation in breeding animals of any kind.
First thing I learned here is that pit bulls (or variations thereof) are unlike any other dog. I guess I knew this intrinsically just the way people look at me when I'm walking my boy. I didn't learn this from a single statement but over a couple months of reading threads, the collective dialogue has shaped my perspective. It's not so much the biology of the dog as it is the dog's place in our society that makes it one of a kind. Being an animal lover is not enough in the case of owning a pit bull. And I think becoming a breeder should require a graduate degree and some kind of hippocratic oath.
My little brother plays football for the Gators. So when he left for school I took responsibility over the dog. Little did I know I became a target. But after a couple walks in the neighborhood, it was obvious I had to arm myself with knowledge. I'm glad I found GP.
Now my advice for newbies... READ! Take the time to read through the archives and develop your understanding. Not just the opinions on which food or proper chain setups, but the philosophy of owning this breed. The responsibility that comes with it. And the implications of screwing all that up.
Or suffer the pain of inserting one's foot into one's mouth. 
The climate of the forum is unforgiving. And it leaves little margin for error. I will give you that. But it's fair. I would rather take my licks here than my dog taking licks out there (pun intended). Intentional or not, BYBs, A-hole legislators, and irresponsible owners are working towards the destruction of our dogs. And they don't play fair. Few people truly understand the gravity of owning this kind of dog. (I myself am still progressing toward this understanding) and those few people will react. And considering how much I love my dog, a little overreaction is okay with me too.

(I hope I pass the spelling test. I don't usually use caps or punctuation online.)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Diesels_Mama said:


> You're mistaking Rudeness for Compassion for the breed. You haven't answered any of our questions because you haven't done the research, and you don't know what we are talking about. Everyone is always going to tell you they want a puppy. This breed is a high energy breed. Not everyone is going to have the time to give this dog the exercise it needs. Not everyone will tolerate the rough playful behavior and the strength this dog exerts when it's excited. It's these reasons why people take these dogs to the pound in the first place. If it was any other breed, nobody would really care because other breeds are easily adoptable. Most states don't allow adoption of pits so they are automatically put on death row. There are too many breeders out there already who think they are doing this breed a favor by providing puppies to everyone... Spread the joy right? wrong... Too many pits out there with unreliable traits and unreliable breeding lines, which, in turn, produce unreliable, unstable puppies. People who don't understand genetics and think "my dog is awesome and i want everyone to have a dog like mine"... No! What if your dog is carrying some genetic disorder you can't see or it's a recessive trait and it comes out in one of the pups. My dog was pick of the litter when i got him. They wanted to keep him so they could breed him. When i got him fixed at 2 years old, i found out he only had ONE testicle. The Vet said that was pretty rare. My lil uni baller. I thought maybe it hadn't dropped but yea, only one. Do us all a favor and research "back yard breeder" and see if you don't fall into that category. But don't make excuses for every fact that comes up in those articles or don't lie to yourself saying your reason for breeding is justified. It never is. especially someone who is only 18 years old. If you want to breed and have pups, do the pit bulls a favor and breed another type of dog. One that can be easily adoptable at a pound.





JoKealoha said:


> I've been following this thread since its inception... wowzers.
> And I don't post much unless I feel I have something valuable to contribute. However, amongst all the rantings, constructive criticisms, and misguided comments, these irked me something fierce.
> Nature vs nurture has always been a favorite topic of mine. Both are equally as important in the development of individuals and entire species. But neither can completely overcome the other. So for someone to say "it's all in how you raise them" really shows a lack of respect for nature. Someone, regardless of their age, who doesn't regard DNA as the most powerful molecule in existence should not be pursuing an occupation in breeding animals of any kind.
> First thing I learned here is that pit bulls (or variations thereof) are unlike any other dog. I guess I knew this intrinsically just the way people look at me when I'm walking my boy. I didn't learn this from a single statement but over a couple months of reading threads, the collective dialogue has shaped my perspective. It's not so much the biology of the dog as it is the dog's place in our society that makes it one of a kind. Being an animal lover is not enough in the case of owning a pit bull. And I think becoming a breeder should require a graduate degree and some kind of hippocratic oath.
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I think if people are gonna talk bad about pitbulls they shouldnt evan get on this site. This site is to be postive about them..not be negative and bad stuff. If you dont like the kind of breed stay off the website. Simple


I love this breed and have nothing negative to say about them. I have helped many get out of the shelter and go to responsible homes. My point is that it doesn't matter if you love them and treat them like a baby, dog aggression is a genetic trait that runs through this breed and you can have a serious problem on your hands if you refuse to accept that. Even the most well trained and properly socialized pups can turn on when they mature and this is not the owners doing, this is genetics coming into play. It's really important for people to understand that. All too many times I hear, "He/she has never acted like this before" or "it came out of nowhere." No this didn't come out of nowhere and if people would take the time to learn and understand these dogs they would know what to expect and what situations to not put their dogs in.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey welcome to the site! Some females tummies dont swell up. Just like in humans, some ladies/girls dont know they are pregnant till they show signs pregnancy, and such.

Her nipples swelling is a sign that she getting ready for her puppies. The pregnancy period is around 63 days some are late, and some are early. 

Just keep an eye out for her, youll know when shes going into labor by her behavior.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I think it's fabulous that you are that passionate about the breed. I guess you can see that we all are too! It's easy to get sucked into the whole breeding because everyone wants a pup because they think your own dogs are so fabulous and I also understand your motivation to prove your dogs are good/great dogs.

The reality that faces this breed is a little hard to grasp until you have seen it first hand. I would like to point out that I was not rude (and no one else has been either) I could have posted up pics of yesterdays dead at my local shelter, which would have included 6 pit bull puppies (along with their dam) and 9 other pit bull type dogs....... just another day.

Any fool can breed dogs (the dogs actually do the job, you just get to take credit, reap the rewards) However, breeding correctly, with a goal in mind and with the future of not just that litter but the entire breed in mind is an undertaking that should not be taken lightly. It requires the ability to be your dogs harshest critic and breed to minimize her faults (every dog has them) It requires vision and a goal.... puppies alone are not the goal and all those friends who want one could go down to the shelter and have one just as carefully bred as the one they will get from you.

Your passion can be channeled in more constructive manners, imo. Want to show the breed in a positive light? Get out there with your bitch and put a CGC on her.... try nosework, weightpull, obedience or agility, far more impressive than a bunch of puppies. I will warn you that's a lot more work than letting dogs tie in your backyard.

You want to breed? GREAT! Spay this bitch, get a mentor, participate with your dogs and become a force for positive and not another nail in the coffin.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Kingsgurl said:


> Sigh, everyone wants puppies. I don't doubt that you have (how many 'close friends' wanting a pup? 15?) It is EASY to get rid of PUPPIES. However, puppies grow into...... wait for it...... DOGS. Dogs of this breed are hard as hell to keep in those 'fabulous' homes.
> 
> I know because I get tons of emails a day from people begging me to take their "super awesome, most wonderful dog ever" because they can't keep him/her because 'they are moving, the landlord said no, they got too big, they chew on things, they are too strong, we're having a baby, they dig up the back yard, they bark, they aren't trained'.... the list goes on and on.... and on. The popularity of this breed is what is killing it........ but I digress, just because there are 10 adult dogs today alone that I turned down because of lack of space or resources does not mean you shouldn't bring 16 more into the picture.... how bitchy of me.
> 
> Take your bitch to the vet and have her checked out if you have questions/concerns over her pregnancy. You did set aside some money to take her to the vet, right? In case there are complications? She is very pretty and I hope things work out well for you and her.


I hear your frustration. And agree with it!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG! You can't be serious :hammer: an 18 year old breeder telling us thirty somethings to grow up!?!? You have no business breeding PERIOD! Where you from? The South somewhere? I'm guessing because of all your y'alls.....we have a pit bull overpopulation here in the north but there is an even bigger problem down south. We get dogs sent up north here to find homes for because of irresponsile BYBs such as yourself who breed for no good reason but ignorance! Go to your local high kill shelters and watch how many pit bulls get put to sleep and thrown in the garbage like they never existed! And here you are thinking breeding dogs is all rainbows and butterflies. Cute little pittie puppies for all your 18 year old friends to raise, breed, and ruin the breed even more. You must live with your parents still being so young. Your parents must be in on the puppy making to huh? They cool with your decision to breed!? I really hope you stay and learn because I was also 18 once but had a better idea of how many animals get euthanized everyday than to ever consider breeding and adding to the population. Please fix your dogs and leave it to the professional responsible breeders.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont understand why some people are still being rude and leaving things on my reputation points about this question i told everyone i was sorry and told you all the truth and been learning from my mistake


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I dont understand why some people are still being rude and leaving things on my reputation points about this question i told everyone i was sorry and told you all the truth and been learning from my mistake


I dont know who or what you mean, is it from this thread? That doesn't seem right and I would speak to a mod about it if its bothering you maybe they can find out. If its on a new thread or question your asking then that's a different story...


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Like do you know where it says latest reputation received im still getting things about this thread


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

maybe just late commers who havent seen the other threads where you came clean and admited to some mistakes. Some people are just late to the party all the time, I hope they leave you some good rep on the other threads


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Like do you know where it says latest reputation received im still getting things about this thread


Who cares, it is just reputation. New people join the site every day we can't stop them from leaving bad reputation just because they haven't seen the other thread. I will close this one though if you want and then nobody can leave any rep for anyone.


----------

